# My experience with The Vape Juice Bar



## Spyker41771 (12/9/19)

Hi guys and girls

All ways hate posting threads like this, but stuff need to be said.

Mods if this is in the wrong section pls move, i checked around and not sure where to post this.

I bought a mod from The Vape Juice Bar on tuesday, later the day the phoned me said they don't have stock of the mod, so the guy ask me do i want something else, i said no need a refund cause i want a single 21700 mod and there was no options with them for a single 21700 mod.

The guy said fine and we hang up, 1 min later get a email asking for my banking details, i give everything and here is were the probs starts, he doesn't reply, thought fine whatever and let it go.
Yesterday email ask what and when will it happen no reply, later the day email again no reply, phoned shop they said will take it up with supervisor but nothing ( they cant help with online purchase ) email again later the day no reply, phoned again later the day they cant help me, so email the last time about 6pm with no reply.

So in the end after 4 emails and 2 phone calls no one is willing to help and on the emails i am flat out ignored.
I know only been 3 days i need to relax, the thing is i just want a reply to know when they will refund and just a update to know that they know about the prob.

Now thing is this is not the first time this happened to me with The Vape Juice Bar, about a month ish ago i also tried to buy a mod and was the same story no stock, but this time didn't ask for a refund but just pick another mod cause i needed a mod asap and i could tell in the phone call with the guy he really didn't want to give a refund.

So here i am, after falling for the same trick twice, only this time no mod and no money ( spend more than 1k this time ) and getting flat out ignored by The Vape Juice Bar.

If any one from The Vape Juice Bar reads this, all i want is a update just a email letting me know when and were thats it.

In the end seems going to the saps is my only option, never in my life time thought a vape shop will pull this stuff 

Thanks for reading guys, i know threads like this is never pleasant and i don't want to start n fight or smear campaign, it's just my experience with The Vape Juice Bar Cape Town

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Silver (12/9/19)

Hi @Spyker41771 , sorry to hear about your challenges with this vendor

Perhaps try calling them again and ask to speak to the owner. Maybe you spoke to people who couldn’t help you because they are not in the right position to do a refund. 

I hope you get sorted out 

Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (12/9/19)

They are in Goodwood if you feel like taking a drive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/9/19)

Hope that you get your money back ASAP @Spyker41771

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/9/19)

#PayBackTheMoney
They have a facebook, maybe we should go flood it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (12/9/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @Spyker41771 , sorry to hear about your challenges with this vendor
> 
> Perhaps try calling them again and ask to speak to the owner. Maybe you spoke to people who couldn’t help you because they are not in the right position to do a refund.
> 
> ...


Hi

Yea every time i speak to them and ask to speak to the supervisor they say they cant put him on.
I all ways buy from vape king, juice joes, sir vapes or vaperite but The Vape Juice Bar was the only one with a Asmodus Amighty ...

Thanks for the kind words guys 

Like i said just want a update from them as to what is going to happen, i posted on their facebook page as well , they are very active there but once again it seems i am just getting ignored.

The thing that tic me off about this is, i bought something that showed in stock by them, it's not like i bought some and changed my mind and said i want a refund ..


----------



## KarlDP (12/9/19)

Maybe last resort is to go and pay them a visit in Goodwood.

Hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/19)

Spyker41771 said:


> Hi guys and girls
> 
> All ways hate posting threads like this, but stuff need to be said.
> 
> ...


Really so unprofessional of vape shops and it drives me insane. I have had a similar experience and I really wish some shop owners will realise that we the vapers, are what keep their businesses going.

I am with @KarlDP, take a drive to Goodwood without warning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (12/9/19)

Chanelr said:


> Really so unprofessional of vape shops and it drives me insane. I have had a similar experience and I really wish some shop owners will realise that we the vapers, are what keep their businesses going.
> 
> I am with @KarlDP, take a drive to Goodwood without warning.


Thing is go to the vape shop and freak out on the workers wont really help me they also just work there, i need to get hold of the owner but he has 2 shops.
Will go to saps this weekend it seems i have a case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/19)

Spyker41771 said:


> Thing is go to the vape shop and freak out on the workers wont really help me they also just work there, i need to get hold of the owner but he has 2 shops.
> Will go to saps this weekend it seems i have a case.


No need to freak necessarily 
I suppose it's better to stay on the safe side and I really really do hope you get sorted out. Mods are not the cheapest items when it comes to vaping.

But my point remains, for online vape shops to do this is a big no no. Their stock levels needs to be accurate especially with online payments. I have learnt in the past year, when I want to buy something online I rather just call first to confirm stock levels before proceeding.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/19)

Actually I* partly* agree with @Jean claude Vaaldamme. I think you should post your story on their FB page - whether it will stay there one doesn't know. Business owners usually perk up when customers post on FB. But state in your post that you are posting on FB because you have had no response from phone calls and email.

I don't agree that we should flood their FB page, but a few comments along the lines of "Thanks for the info. I was planning to buy a mod from them but I've changed my mind." might be good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (12/9/19)

Chanelr said:


> No need to freak necessarily
> I suppose it's better to stay on the safe side and I really really do hope you get sorted out. Mods are not the cheapest items when it comes to vaping.
> 
> But my point remains, for online vape shops to do this is a big no no. Their stock levels needs to be accurate especially with online payments. I have learnt in the past year, when I want to buy something online I rather just call first to confirm stock levels before proceeding.



I agree @Chanelr but, being a rather cynical person at times, I can't help wondering if some vendors don't deliberately leave a product on the website, knowing full well that they don't have stock. They assume that they can palm something else off on the customer once it has been paid. Just saying ... maybe ...

I like your idea of phoning first to check stock. Good one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/19)

Hooked said:


> I agree @Chanelr but, being a rather cynical person at times, I can't help wondering if some vendors don't deliberately leave a product on the website, knowing full well that they don't have stock. They assume that they can palm something else off on the customer once it has been paid. Just saying ... maybe ...
> 
> I like your idea of phoning first to check stock. Good one!


Most probably, but no harm will come from saying out of stock with that 'Notify when in stock' option. And there is nothing that irritates me more in life than people who don't respond on emails.

Lol you know. I actually have a very bad temper, so calling first eliminates the possibility of pushing up my blood pressure later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (12/9/19)

All ready made a post on fb but wont flood them, it's the second time i order something that shows in stock and then it's not there. I never had problems with the other vape shops like vape king, they reply to a email asap and sort it out asap.
It's just this one shop now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spyker41771 (12/9/19)

Thing is if i email them now and tell them i will take another mod to the same value i promise you they will respond in 2 min, but i have more than enough dual 18650 mods was looking for a single 21700, can hear in the guys voice when you tell him sure will take some thing else he is happy, but when you mention refund you can hear in the guys voice like this wont happen ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (12/9/19)

Just go to the shop. Any one of them. Take a friend or two with. And ask for your money back while you there. And that you not leaving till it happens. If the owner is not there but at the other branch (or at home watching tv, sipping cocktails) his staff must tell him to come thru to meet you and not visa versa.

Clearly this email and phoning thing is not working to solve the issue.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spyker41771 (12/9/19)

KarlDP said:


> Just go to the shop. Any one of them. Take a friend or two with. And ask for your money back while you there. And that you not leaving till it happens. If the owner is not there but at the other branch (or at home watching tv, sipping cocktails) his staff must tell him to come thru to meet you and not visa versa.
> 
> Clearly this email and phoning thing is not working to solve the issue.


Yea will consider all options, thing is i just wanted to get the word out about this shop to let people know.
But will go to saps this weekend and get a case rolling at least, seems i am in this for the long run and with the saps you need to be patient ...

But thanks every one for reading 

This is the shop :

https://thevapejuicebar.co.za/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wesley (12/9/19)

And right on their front page is the motto #givingpeoplewhattheywant!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/19)

Spyker41771 said:


> Yea will consider all options, thing is i just wanted to get the word out about this shop to let people know.
> But will go to saps this weekend and get a case rolling at least, seems i am in this for the long run and with the saps you need to be patient ...
> 
> But thanks every one for reading
> ...


Well they have a sold out button.
Saw it on one of the juices.
So someone didn't do their job.

Thanks for the feedback and sorry that you had to be the victim here. I am sure you will get it sorted out


----------



## herb1 (12/9/19)

Name, tag and shame...publicity works every time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (12/9/19)

Chanelr said:


> Well they have a sold out button.
> Saw it on one of the juices.
> So someone didn't do their job.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback and sorry that you had to be the victim here. I am sure you will get it sorted out


Yea thing is i had that mod in my cart for about 2 weeks, checking every day that it is there while i saved up money, couple of times removed it from my cart just to re ad it to make sure there is stock.
The guy i spoke to a couple of days ago said he was sry but they knew it was broken bit still kept it on the site ...


----------



## TheVapeJuiceBar (12/9/19)

Hi Ruben,

Junade (TVJB owner)
Firstly I am contacting you here since I am unable to get a hold of you on the cell number that you’ve provided. 

We screwed up your order. Acknowledged. 

Apologies for the fact that the item you purchased was not in stock at the time. 

We have been trying to contact you to find out the account type. 

Nonetheless, We have already processed the refund to your account (processed as Cheque- hope this is correct) 

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience we may have caused. 

To avoid unnecessary uproar and misunderstanding, if anyone has any issues, a bad experience or any feedback for any of the brands that I represent, 

PLS DO CONTACT ME DIRECTLY 
(0723793079)

so that I may resolve, assist or receive said feedback personally. 


Thank you everyone for your ongoing support

Junade

TheVapeJuiceBar
SeamlessVapeDistro
CapeClouds

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Spyker41771 (12/9/19)

TheVapeJuiceBar said:


> Hi Ruben,
> 
> Junade (TVJB owner)
> Firstly I am contacting you here since I am unable to get a hold of you on the cell number that you’ve provided.
> ...


Ok thanks for getting back to me after i had to do this and not when i emailed you before this hole story and the 2 times i phoned you to try to sort this out, it was really a shame it had to come to this, you guys could have just replied to me yesterday and we could have sort this out like normal people.
Seems The Vape Juice Bar is sorting me out, but i for one will never buy from you guys ever again !! Don't judge a company when every thing goes right, judge them by there actions when there is problems.

This thread has served it purpose and just want to say to every one that gave me support thanks this is what a vape community should be like.

Thanks again for every one.

If a mod can maybe close the thread so the bashing wont get out of hand.

Just to make sure every one knows what happened, i gave you my details on tuesday all ready. So pls dont say you didn't have my details.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/19)

Spyker41771 said:


> Yea will consider all options, thing is i just wanted to get the word out about this shop to let people know.
> But will go to saps this weekend and get a case rolling at least, seems i am in this for the long run and with the saps you need to be patient ...
> 
> But thanks every one for reading
> ...


tvjbsales@gmail.com , Flood their e-mail .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

